# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Hội sách 2014: nhiều sách hay và giá ưu đãi

## pololi2

Lễ hội của những người thích đọc sách kéo dài khoảng một tuần (24/3 – 30/3) với nhiều hoạt động phong phú của gần 200 đơn vị hoạt động trong lĩnh vực liên quan đến sách.





Ngày 24/3, Hội sách TP.HCM đã chính thức khai mạc tại công viên Lê Văn Tám với chủ đề Sách - Văn hóa và Phát triển. Hơn 500 gian hàng góp mặt tại sự kiện này với nhiều hoạt động phong phú, mở cửa từ 8h – 22h, vào cửa miễn phí.Hội sách 2014 có sự tham dự đặc biệt của 25 NXB nước ngoài. Năm nay Hội sách có sự tham dự của rất nhiều tổ chức kinh doanh sách, sản phẩm văn hóa trên mạng Internet, bắt kịp xu hướng đọc mới của bạn đọc thời hiện đại.


 


Trong khuôn viên rộng rãi, thoáng đãng của công viên Lê Văn Tám, người đọc sách có cơ hội gặp mặt, giao lưu với những người cùng sở thích, sở hữu những cuốn sách hấp dẫn với giá ưu đãi. Hội sách được chia làm bốn khu vực. Khu vực Triển lãm để tổ chức cách hoạt động trưng bày sách, tài liệu bản đồ về chủ quyền biển đảo… Khu vực Hội sách giới thiệu tác phẩm của các NXB trong và ngoài nước, công ty phát hành sách, công ty văn hóa truyền thông. Khu vực để tổ chức các hội thảo, gặp gỡ, nói chuyện, chuyên đề, giới thiệu, bình sách… Khu vực Sân khâu tổ chức các hoạt động văn hóa và biểu diễn nghệ thuật.





Cùng tham gia với các nhà sách còn có các khách mời là ca sĩ, người nổi tiếng như Hari won, cô bạn gái đáng yêu của rapper Tiến Đạt, ca sĩ Noo Phước Thịnh, nhà văn Nguyễn Nhật Ánh, nhà thơ Vi Thùy Linh... sự góp mặt của những vị khách mời đặc biệt này càng làm cho hội sách thêm hấp dẫn.





Bên cạch việc được tìm mua sách với giá hấp dẫn, bạn đọc còn được tham gia nhiều hoạt động hấp dẫn như bốc thăm trúng thưởng, vẽ tranh ký họa trong 10 phút, xem biểu diễn văn nghệ, xem phim... Hoạt động thu hút nhiều khách tham dự nhất là hoạt động biểu diễn văn nghệ của nhà sách Vinabook, khách tham quan sẽ cùng lên giao lưu văn nghệ với ban nhạc Vinabook và nhận được những phần thưởng giá trị như áo thun, phiếu mua hàng, sách...





Hội sách 2014 có sự góp mặt của nhiều đầu sách mới phát hành hấp dẫn như: Hỏa ngục của Dan Brown, Người yêu cũ có người yêu mới của Iris Cao, Xác ấm của Isaac Marion, Chúc một ngày tốt lành của Nguyễn Nhật Ánh, Mạnh hơn sợ hãi của Marc Levy... đây là những cuốn sách best-seller trong thời gian gần đây ở tất cả các nhà sách.























Việc hội sách thu hút được nhiều độc giả là một tin vui bởi có những lúc, tưởng chừng như giới trẻ đã quay lưng lại với thói quen đọc sách. Có thể nói, những động thái tích cực từ phía các đơn vị hoạt động trong lĩnh vực xuất bản và phát hành sách trong suốt thời gian qua, bao gồm cả những hội sách được tổ chức quy củ như thế này đã góp phần rất lớn trong việc khơi gợi, duy trì và phát huy thói quen đọc sách tưởng chừng đã bị lãng quên của giới trẻ.

----------

